# Cant reboot on ssh ( remotely )



## Vib3 (Apr 28, 2009)

When i booted to singlemode and rebooted:


```
"press any key to reboot"
```

But rebooting with ssh remotely, I cant press any key.

Ideas ?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 28, 2009)

What command did you use?


----------



## Vib3 (Apr 28, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> What command did you use?




```
#reboot
```


----------



## vivek (Apr 28, 2009)

Reboot command does work on all our servers. It might be ACPI.  Try setting hw.acpi.disable_on_poweroff is loader.conf. Some motherboard and BIOS do have problem. See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/acpi-debug.html

Another option is use KVM over IP to reboot and manager box even if IPv[4/6] connectivity lost.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 28, 2009)

Does it do the same if you use (the more correct) *shutdown -r now* ??


----------



## SeanC (Apr 29, 2009)

@phoenix

I agree.

Use shutdown(8) _especially_ when administering a remote system.


----------



## Vib3 (Apr 29, 2009)

SeanC said:
			
		

> @phoenix
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Use shutdown(8) _especially_ when administering a remote system.



Ok. I see your point. Its more user friendly, cos it sends messages. Now rebooting works fine. 

Added also these ->


```
#cat /boot/loader.conf

hw.acpi.disable_on_poweroff="0"
hint.apic.0.disabled="1"
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot="0"
```

Thx


----------

